# OhmBoy Rage Squonker



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

Hi there vapers,

Can anyone give me some pro's and con's on the OhmBoy Rage squonker as I'm currently looking to purchase one. My Wismec Luxotic sqounker needs to be replaced due to failure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (24/8/18)

Hi @Norman Anderson. You're obviously looking for dual battery squonker. Are you dead set on a dual battery squonk mod, or would you consider a single battery squonker? If you would, then I can highly recommend the Vandy Vape Pulse 80W regulated mod. I bought mine a little more than a month ago and have not regretted my decision once. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (24/8/18)

Rather get the Pulse, none of the vendors that brought in the rage have bothered to bring in spare bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## JurgensSt (24/8/18)

I have a Pulse 80W (Great mod) and is looking at dual battery squonker as well
Main reason is battery life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Hi @Norman Anderson. You're obviously looking for dual battery squonker. Are you dead set on a dual battery squonk mod, or would you consider a single battery squonker? If you would, then I can highly recommend the Vandy Vape Pulse 80W regulated mod. I bought mine a little more than a month ago and have not regretted my decision once. Just my 2 cents.


I have 2 of the Vandy Vape Pulse squonkers, but they are just lying collecting dust. I want something with a bit more solid feel to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

Bizkuit said:


> Rather get the Pulse, none of the vendors that brought in the rage have bothered to bring in spare bottles.


I think that if you keep the bottle clean there should not be an issue. What I'm looking at is that it is regulated dual battery. No worry to get stuck while driving with a dead battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Hi @Norman Anderson. You're obviously looking for dual battery squonker. Are you dead set on a dual battery squonk mod, or would you consider a single battery squonker? If you would, then I can highly recommend the Vandy Vape Pulse 80W regulated mod. I bought mine a little more than a month ago and have not regretted my decision once. Just my 2 cents.


I have already started to give my single battery squonkers to friends as I have a few of them, so yes, I'm looking for a dual battery sqounk setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theGVC (24/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> I have 2 of the Vandy Vape Pulse squonkers, but they are just lying collecting dust. I want something with a bit more solid feel to them.


IMO Im impressed with the Rage, the look, feel and the fact that its a dual squonk. Id say go for it, the only issue I've seen thus far is the bottle is a bit tight to put back in. Simple remedy, check out a couple of Youtube vids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (24/8/18)

Some flavors just seem to stick to bottles no matter what you do. So not having spare bottles available to dedicate to these juices is non negotiable to me. But I did enjoy mine, it well built and solid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

theGVC said:


> IMO Im impressed with the Rage, the look, feel and the fact that its a dual squonk. Id say go for it, the only issue I've seen thus far is the bottle is a bit tight to put back in. Simple remedy, check out a couple of Youtube vids.


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/8/18)

Bizkuit said:


> Rather get the Pulse, none of the vendors that brought in the rage have bothered to bring in spare bottles.



I disagree with this. Sir Vape brought in bottles when they were available. There was a shortage worldwide due to Ohmboy having to send out bottles to owners for their troubles in removing the second o-ring on the first batch of devices. I am sure after VapeCon a few vendors will bring in the bottles. 

After owning the Rage (regret selling it every day and will buy another one soon), Pulse 80w, VT Inbox, Luxotic BF kit x 2 (love them to bits), Wasp Nano BF kit, Athena, Pulse Mech BF Kit etc. I rate the Rage as one of the best squonkers out there. Solidly built and gorgeous looking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Bizkuit (24/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I disagree with this. Sir Vape brought in bottles when they were available. There was a shortage worldwide due to Ohmboy having to send out bottles to owners for their troubles in removing the second o-ring on the first batch of devices. I am sure after VapeCon a few vendors will bring in the bottles.
> 
> After owning the Rage (regret selling it every day and will buy another one soon), Pulse 80w, VT Inbox, Luxotic BF kit x 2 (love them to bits), Wasp Nano BF kit, Athena, Pulse Mech BF Kit etc. I rate the Rage as one of the best squonkers out there. Solidly built and gorgeous looking.



Time will tell I guess but not holding my breath. Personally I think we are more likely to see a rage v2 before we get more bottles for the current rage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I disagree with this. Sir Vape brought in bottles when they were available. There was a shortage worldwide due to Ohmboy having to send out bottles to owners for their troubles in removing the second o-ring on the first batch of devices. I am sure after VapeCon a few vendors will bring in the bottles.
> 
> After owning the Rage (regret selling it every day and will buy another one soon), Pulse 80w, VT Inbox, Luxotic BF kit x 2 (love them to bits), Wasp Nano BF kit, Athena, Pulse Mech BF Kit etc. I rate the Rage as one of the best squonkers out there. Solidly built and gorgeous looking.


Thank you for that great feedback

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/8/18)

Bizkuit said:


> Time will tell I guess but not holding my breath. Personally I think we are more likely to see a rage v2 before we get more bottles for the current rage.



Look we could ask nicely and one or two of the vendors could bring it in. We never thought anyone would bring in the Luxotic BF soft bottles but Vape Cartel where kind enough to bring them in at a fantastic price. Or we could just do a group buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Roodt (24/8/18)

Might want to look at the USV MACH ON3. 

Haven't seen it local yet, but this looks like a winner dual squonk in my mind.

https://www.usvofficial.com/product/mach-on3-squonker/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (24/8/18)

Roodt said:


> Might want to look at the USV MACH ON3.
> 
> Haven't seen it local yet, but this looks like a winner dual squonk in my mind.
> 
> https://www.usvofficial.com/product/mach-on3-squonker/



I've been in contact with USV about this mod.
Love the look of the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (24/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I've been in contact with USV about this mod.
> Love the look of the mod


If you do plan on bringing in, let me know, i would love to have one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I've been in contact with USV about this mod.
> Love the look of the mod


Looked at the mod, yes it does look very good, but personally I'm not to keen of the big colour screen. like it plain and simple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (24/8/18)

Roodt said:


> Might want to look at the USV MACH ON3.
> 
> Haven't seen it local yet, but this looks like a winner dual squonk in my mind.
> 
> https://www.usvofficial.com/product/mach-on3-squonker/



Roodt, that looks like one sick mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/8/18)

Bizkuit said:


> Rather get the Pulse, none of the vendors that brought in the rage have bothered to bring in spare bottles.


Lies. 

Sir Vape has both now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lies.
> 
> Sir Vape has both now



He is referring to the bottles which are sold out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> He is referring to the bottles which are sold out.


Sir Vape recently brought some in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sir Vape recently brought some in.



Yes I said that earlier but they are sold out. Perhaps read from the beginning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Yes I said that earlier but they are sold out. Perhaps read from the beginning?


Again? Eish...

That was fast, sold out so quickly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/8/18)

Go for the gbox, dual battery, 200watts with the geekvape chip same as ageis. 
Using it for more than 6 months without any issues. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (24/8/18)

If you go for the Rage the brushed one is stunning and has an high end look to it. I have done a review on it but bare in mind i'm just an enthusiastic vaper and review things from that point of view i don't use equipment to get factual data. Mind i sometimes wonder if all the read outs are in the best interest of a vaper unless they pick out a big problem as humans vape computers don't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (24/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Go for the gbox, dual battery, 200watts with the geekvape chip same as ageis.
> Using it for more than 6 months without any issues.
> 
> Sent from aPhone


6 months ago i would of gone for the Gbox good device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (25/8/18)

I had a mate who had one of these and im considering buying myself one this weekend

The thing is really great its a build quality and it just feels great in the hand. Its got a great little screen simular to the pulse. There was a problem with the first batch with bottles breaking but that bug has been patched.

Pros: 
It feels like a high end mod but its not
dual 18650 so longer battery life, rare in squank mods
Super easy access to the bottle
Dont have to worry about paint damage if you get the gunmetal one
Feels comfortable in the hand

Cons:
Battery door tends to move around slightly which can be annoying
Weird placement of the buttons. You use your thumb to fire
hing bigger than a 25mm rda will have overhang
Only one battery indicator

The cons are all cosmetic and nothing dealbreaking for me. Ultimately ive enjoyed this mod when ive had the oppertunity to use it and i would rate it at a solid 8/10 for squank mods.

Definitely reccomend it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

